# 16 Hour Pig



## TIM524 (Jul 25, 2013)

This is our 20th annual party





Hot fire





300Lb. pig





Let it cook for 16 hours and dig it up.








Unwrap and enjoy.








No knives required


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow!  Great pics, looks fantastic, Tim!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks brilliant Tim


----------



## Hoot (Jul 26, 2013)

Now, that looks like y'all know your way around pig cookery.
Excellent photos....I can almost smell that pig!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 26, 2013)

Never been to a Pig Pick'n! Got to do that sometime.


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

Doing it right brother!


----------

